# Pattern-aholic



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

"Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic." 

I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!

Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can relate - it would take at least another lifetime to knit the projects in my "want to do" patterns and probably a couple more to to do the "want to try sometime" projects


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I confess I am a pattern-aholic also. There are just so many beautiful patterns out there! But there are so many worse things we could be addicted to.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, me too guilty as charged. I see new patterns, and just have to have them. I have a three ring binder full, plus more in different piles in different places.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

There will be no help for your addiction on this site - just enablers!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> There will be no help for your addiction on this site - just enablers!!


So very true! but I love it and have become addicted to the forum too, leaving even less time for knitting - but am so much better informed, educated, entertained, enlightened ....


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

And me ... and me ... screeches she, jumping up and down waving both arms wildly.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I too am a Pattern-aholic...I have not even LEARNED yet how to knit and I have probably spent 8 to 10 hrs in the past 3 days just looking and getting patterns!! i had to put all my crocheting patterns on a memory stick to make room on my pc for all the new knitting ones!! I really didnt have to do that as I have plenty of room on my pc but I need to know I can save millions more....a true sickness I say.....lolol


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

mimsey said:


> And me ... and me ... screeches she, jumping up and down waving both arms wildly.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL

How wonderful to have people who without embarrassment will admit an addiction!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I call myself a "pattern collector", it makes me feel better to say it that way


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for my daily laugh...I to am addicted...I to put them all on a flash drive..and again on a disc i don;t want to take a chance of losing them just incase i do live to be a hundred and ten...ha ha ha


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think most of us have that problem. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

yup been there and done that and still there


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Oh, no. Noooooooo. Not ever. Really. No. :thumbup:


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

"Hi Ledra"

We are all here to help you. Just remember you are not a bad person, you just have a bad habit (depending on your point of view of course). We've all been(are) there.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with the others esp. being a pattern collector, it sounds much better, and it gives us greater choices when we want to do something with our spare time. ha ha


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

mimsey said:


> And me ... and me ... screeches she, jumping up and down waving both arms wildly.


dito

and welcome


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Me too!!! Just noticed it is after 2:00 am! Love KP!! Love patterns!!!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My only 'moderator' is my PerfectDisk version 11 (or 12.5) program. In addition to keeping the computer defragged better than windows defrag program...both versions also have a space management tab where I can ask it to verify that I haven't downloaded or created a similar named file. I have a LARGE collection, but I know I haven't overloaded any of it with unnecessary files.


----------



## jbw1974 (Aug 14, 2012)

I only collect "possibilities."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no help for your addiction on this site - just enablers!!
> ...


Ditto on all points! JW


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

same here and I also have as many recipes I will never get around to cooking


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Guilty as charged. I have a file drawer dedicated to patterns and containers of yarn to use. Can't think of a better "a-holic" to be.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have so many patterns, yarn, fabric, embroidery thread, etc., that I told children to just throw it all in with me and I will work on it in the next life! JW


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

uh yes - every time I read this site. I just have to save in case.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

i am a pattern collector i collect allearly 20th century pattern i have a bout 1,00 at mo but don't think i have a problem as i am saving them from the bin which is where most of them would have been going


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I rode my bike to work yesterday with the saddlebags full of printed patterns from KP. My intention was to organize them into categories. So, just to tell you how many I had in the saddelbags...the bike fell over because of the weight of the patterns on one side. BUT, I did get them into categories. Yes, I am a little embarassed, but hey, I am ready for any yarn that comes my way!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


I can relate to this problem....I don't have the funds to purchase yarn, so I have been searching the internet for free patterns...the plan is to use up some of my stash and free up some cupboard and drawer space...to store the new patterns in!!! :?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i want to call myself a collector like laurelarts, hehehe...binders full, computer full, magazines, books, envelopes, shoe boxes, old patterns from family and friends...sigh...yep a collector,


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

bonnielart12 said:


> I rode my bike to work yesterday with the saddlebags full of printed patterns from KP. My intention was to organize them into categories. So, just to tell you how many I had in the saddelbags...the bike fell over because of the weight of the patterns on one side. BUT, I did get them into categories. Yes, I am a little embarassed, but hey, I am ready for any yarn that comes my way!


I think I need to do likewise...I take all my printed patterns home from work and they get put in a pile under the dressing table in the bedroom...then I bring some more home :roll:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm the dragondrummer and I am definitely a pattern-holic. I have almost 5,000 patterns on my ravelry account and at least that many more on my pc and printed out - four bankers boxes full. At my age a ridiculous amount of patterns, I'll never live long enough to make everything I want to make. :lol:


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG! Me too.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Your so right.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Hi, I'm the dragondrummer and I am definitely a pattern-holic. I have almost 5,000 patterns on my ravelry account and at least that many more on my pc and printed out - four bankers boxes full. At my age a ridiculous amount of patterns, I'll never live long enough to make everything I want to make. :lol:


But you never know....I've got patterns that were given me by relatives that are no longer with us. I did once have a sort out, advertised what I thought I didn't want on ebay and then found myself trying to bid for my own patterns...


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I started my first binder this summer. I think we enjoy the hunt.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

b OY CAN i RELATE TO THAT!


rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I find it useful to have many patterns It helps me to select the best ones by comparing similar ones and often by mixing techniques and stitches, yarns and colours. Also, some designers write better the directions... an important feature for a knitter. Recently I bought a collection of 20 years old pattern books (you know with the big shoulders). After examining all of them, I decided to cut out and file those that suggest lovely color palettes, others for the use of stitches in the designs. This exercise made me create a scarf with a mix of orange and pink colours - not obvious? It works within the right range of shades. I also have a chevron scarf in the planning - I used several patterns to first make swatches and then create my pattern. All chevrons are not the same and so many variations can be done - from the ugly to the elegant to the gorgeous. This step prevents me from accumulating to so-called WIP. 

I am also guilty of buying magazines and high quality books. I buy them not so much for the patterns anymore - I don't knit sweaters anymore) but I am inspired by the designs; the use of "new" stitches" and color palette are my main focus (foci). 

That's my rationale and I stick to it. LOL


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

In addition to about 100 knitting magazines, which have patterns in them that I want to knit, I have a list of bookmarked patterns and 10 three-ring binders with patterns I've printed from the internet or bought "loose." I have actually stopped collecting them (but not always). I'd have to be ten people knitting until 100 years of age to knit all of those garments (and that would not use up my stash, I'm afraid).


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

There is no way I will admit how many patterns I have because then I would have to admit to the size of my stash, and the next thing would be to admit that I will never in the short time I have left be able to use up or make up what I have. Besides, I have told my sister when I die that she is to get on the forum and offer all of my knitting and crochet stuff to the members of KP, and I feel that I must have enough to share with everyone!! That is my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been that pattern -aholic for 50 Yrs. No help out there.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

We're mad. Too bad. So glad!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love new knitting patterns and collect them all.


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

Yep...Moving to new house....all knitting stuff is at other house..so just collecting knitting projects. Too expensive to repurchase everything.


----------



## Chrissie Fizz (Apr 13, 2011)

I am the same, I collect patterns, wool, buttons, trims, and that is just for my knitting addiction. I also collect fabrics, ribbons etc for my sewing, and papers and any bits I can use for my papercraft addiction.

And I am also moving to a new house soon!!


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine were getting out of control .... piles here and there. Put them all in a binder with section tabs. Now I have four inches worth of patterns, not counting the ones that are in my computer file but not printed out. Never have to go far to find something new to knit!


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

YES BUSH


\\\\\\\\\\ GINNY


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Both!!! I feel your pain!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes! But if people can collect art just to look at it, why not patterns? I do the same thing with cookbooks--I'll never get around to cooking all the beautifully pictured meals but I love to look at the pictures and imagine myself cooking/knitting/eating/wearing.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I confess, guilty as charged. I have downloaded so many I have filled up a 4gb usb stick, now all I have got to do is live to 500yrs of age.
Best wishes


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

I have stacks and stacks of English pattens collected at charity shops in the UK, I know some day I will find a use for them. Ha Ha


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Chrissie Fizz said:


> I am the same, I collect patterns, wool, buttons, trims, and that is just for my knitting addiction. I also collect fabrics, ribbons etc for my sewing, and papers and any bits I can use for my papercraft addiction.
> 
> And I am also moving to a new house soon!!


...and my son thinks its just me...I'll get that patchwork quilt made from all those material squares yet...and as for the buttons, well, I'm sure they will come in handy...one day, and those old pairs of jeans, well, I actually see a denim bag shoulder bag or a few, and maybe a drawstring bag or several!!! I just need time...working full time and trying to do housework etc, leaves me with very little time.... ;-)


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

That is what I am here doing now - looking for a simple butterfly pattern. (Yes Kacey, but it won't be as bright as your avatar if I do decide to do it.) I put so many things in favourites, and can never find them.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, OK, I admit it, I am a pattern-aholic. I just recently told my oldest that I am going to need a thousand years or so more to finish ll of them.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


I used to - but these days I have so many things to knit in the toy line as I'm knitting one piece I'm thinking about what my next one will be.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I just have to stop!! People on this site are too kind - ask for a jacket for a bay girl and hundreds come your way. I now feel guilty I haven't made up every single one of them, although those I have have been gorgeous. Yes I am a pattern addict too.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so glad I am not the only one and my cupboard is full of wool for all the projects yet to be done!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Right there with you. :lol:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

My biggest source of patternmania - ALL YOU WONDERFUL KP CRAFTERS!!! All your beautiful work and suggested pattern links just keeps my list growing and growing!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I too am addicted. I refuse to go to "Patterns Anonymous."
I enjoy it far too much for that.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Yes and loving it! Beats housework any day.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I can relate. I spend more time on KP looking and saving patterns. If that time was spent knitting instead of looking and saving I would be a much envied knitter. Can't help myself. That is the first thing I do in the morning. Laptop,
KP and bookmark patterns. Love my addiction.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the club. I think it goes with the territory. I'm also addicted to yarn, especially when it's a great bargain. There are worse things to be addicted to.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I wondered if I was the only one to do this. I select a pattern to make with a certain yarn and then the next time I decide to knit something else.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I like those sites that let you save them, saves copying them.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm with all of you! I will get rid of every piece of paper in my house without giving it any thought and never regret it. Patterns? I not only print, I save to my computer. In fact, as much stash as I have, I have more patterns!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

That's me!! I am absolutely ADDICTED to pattern-collecting. I have 4 large ring binders full of patterns, not to mention the loads and loads stored on a flash drive! I just can't resist!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to my world - I just love to look and collect patterns - I should have enough time to knit them all


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I think most of us have that problem. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We don't have a problem. Our family and friends do if they don't understand that creative minds just work this way.

(I don't suffer from knitting addiction. I enjoy every minute of it.)


----------



## GrandmaH (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been doing the same thing!! Right now I am trying to find a good pattern for an 16 year old boy for this winter to do in the team spirit yarn from Red Hart. Anyone have any good ideas other than what is on the back of the label???


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, same here.


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Yep.


----------



## madcatwoman (Jul 14, 2012)

Haha, me too! At least the patterns I've saved on Ravelry don't take up room in the house lol!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

YES!!!!!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

me! I have so many in my favorites, and I really don't remember what they are. I do know when I saved them- I was going to knit them right away. :roll: It's so much fun to look at patterns- and save them.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

been there and still doing it!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


I began reading this Forum because I felt that it would get me back to knitting with a great enthusiasm. Well, it did and I learned so much. However, I don't knit as much as I should but I DO love it and the creative aspect of it.

I do know that people on this Forum are fantastic knitters!

During summer, it is more fun to read than to knit sometimes. I trust that I will get back to the knitting soon.


----------



## Grammy B (Aug 27, 2011)

Guilty here also


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ditto!!!!


----------



## MyrtlesDaughter (Dec 4, 2011)

Me too. If 'stash' is are yarn what do we call an over abundance of patterns? Let's come up with a name.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

You mean we're not supposed to do it that way? We should knit more than we collect patterns?? NOW somebody tells me!!!!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll never live long enough to knit all of the patterns I have collected!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

GladOak said:


> That is what I am here doing now - looking for a simple butterfly pattern. (Yes Kacey, but it won't be as bright as your avatar if I do decide to do it.) I put so many things in favorites, and can never find them.


Which pattern are you looking for - Crochet, knit, cross-stitch, jpg ??? I could go on...but I don't want several thousand results when I search. <snicker!>

Here is a website I found that shows crocheted butterflies:
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/butterflies.php


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Once in a while I find myself doing that. It gives me inspiration. Lately I've been going through all my patterns and pulling what I really want to try.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I am definitely addicted. I have so much inspiration but not enough time to knit all the wonderful patterns. My iPad consists mainly of knitting patterns and bookmarks for patterns. Ha ha I'm glad I'm not the only one. Makes me feel better.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I confess I am a pattern-aholic also. There are just so many beautiful patterns out there! But there are so many worse things we could be addicted to.


I was in Maine this weekend and went into a small yarn shop. In her hallway she had tons on patterns that she was giving away. What a find. The only problem was that it was only 3:00 p.m. and she was closing. You never knew when the store would be open. I did manage to get some good ones.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> You mean we're not supposed to do it that way? We should knit more than we collect patterns?? NOW somebody tells me!!!!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

welcome to my world    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I find that since I am downloading free patterns, that it's less expensive than buying more yarn for my stash. It is also less expensive than using up yarn by knitting. So don't worry - if you are like me you will come back, look at a few of the patterns and think what on earth did I like about that? lol


----------



## ruth krasinski (Sep 15, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I think most of us have that problem. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i will never be able to finish afgan patterns i have printed ,now want to do the twin trees , oh my, what color mmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe a light blue, found bernat satin 1.99 a skein


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

YES! What is it about that which makes it so enjoyable? I've had to start a large binder to keep them all organized. I love to leaf through them but probably should just be keeping them as files on the computer. Happy searching!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yeah! Get in line.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have 3-3ring binders loaded with patterns. Each day, I vow to NOT copy any more but I'm so addicted that I need MNP meetings--no more patterns meeting and I need a sponsor I can call when I'm tempted to do just one more p attern.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

TUE CONFESSIONS. I HAVE ENOUGH PATTERNS THAT I WIOLL NEVER LIVE LONG ENOUGH TO GET THEM ALL DONE. EVERYDAY I LOOK FOR MORE. I NEED TO BE A KNITT-AHOLIC NOW TO GET SOME OF THEM DONE. I GUESS THATS WHY WE HAVE THIS SITE AND ENJOY IT SO MUCH.PLEASE KEEP THE PATTERNS COMING. I WILL BE LOST WITHOUT THEM. SANDI67


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

By all means knitting, crocheting & sewing.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

MartiG said:


> YES! What is it about that which makes it so enjoyable? I've had to start a large binder to keep them all organized. I love to leaf through them but probably should just be keeping them as files on the computer. Happy searching!


I think it is the dream of our doing them that keeps us collecting.
:lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to admit that I'm a pattern-aholic, too! I have way more patterns collected than I could ever knit in my lifetime!


----------



## haggislady (Feb 21, 2012)

I am with you on that score. I am a collector. Love your avatar - do you have a pattern for that. Sorry, can't stop wanting to "collect". Is there a "pattern collector's anonymous"? Think I need help.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no help for your addiction on this site - just enablers!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Been there done that lol


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

When I first joined KP and signed up for all of the online knitting resources, I spent hours looking at yarn and patterns--and downloaded more than I could possibly knit in 2 lifetimes. I finally realized that I had to do with this "knitting thing" like I did with the "shopping thing". Stay out of the stores!

I unsubscribed from all the pattern and yarn sites. Not nearly as much fun but out of sight is out of mind.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Ledra, I had to force myself to stop doing that...after filling three loose-leaf binders. With Christmas gifts to make, I'm trying to get my WIP's finished instead of dreaming about new ones!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, sometimes I get mad at myself but I can't stop.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too.. I spent a good amount of time getting all my "Printed" pattens in a binder... then as the days went on I realized I still have more that need to go in the binder... that stashed in other places... problem is.. I have 2 binders full so I will need to get another one... 



Knitter153 said:


> Yes, me too guilty as charged. I see new patterns, and just have to have them. I have a three ring binder full, plus more in different piles in different places.


I have thought that maybe it would be easier to stop coming in here for a month to get all caught up on my WIP's and then come back.. the temptation to start a new project is overwhelming sometimes.... Wait.. did I say Stop Coming in here.... LOL silly me.... still waiting on the first cup of coffee .. I'll come to my senses soon...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Yes, sometimes I get mad at myself but I can't stop.


I know something that is even more fun and relaxing: Reading KP while listening to your favorite music.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I have 2 bookcases downstairs with patterns and my favorite patterns of the moment (?) fill the bookcase in my bedroom. I have binders on them as well as tons of magazines and books. Am always on the hunt!!

I hadn't thought of loading them on a flashdrive. That could be my next project that will keep me entertained for the next 6 months. Oh wait. . . I am suppose to be working on Christmas gifts!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi my name is Marilyn and I too am a pattern-aholic :-D I spend time reading all these great posts, and if a link or pattern is mentioned I have to look .. then download then print and save. I like to have the pages in hand (just in case I loose them on my computer!). I have so many patterns that I will never get get 1/8 of them done, but I have a wide choice when I am ready to do something, plus I have fun.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that. I used to work in Yarn stores 25 yrs ago and wished I had taken all the patterns home with me. The books were great back than , esp. with kids patterns. So many I can picture in my mind but not find anymore. The other problem we didn't copy patterns back than,,we let people borrow them and they disappeared. Just try to organize them in 3 ring binders and categories.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

hey Ledra, BlueRose here knitting in Florida....
This morning I put in a search for Vintage Crochet patterns, and another search for Vintage Knitted patterns, and Wow there are so many free patterns on these sites. I have been copying the websites down to my notepad to save for further browsing lol. Some patterns have pictures, some don't. I enjoy browsing the older patterns to see what our foresisters use to knit/crochet. These are amazing to me. Happy Browseing in Florida this morning.  God Bless you all.....BlueRose stitching in Florida


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Notice how everytime someone posts a picture of work they've done, several requests are made for the pattern (that includes me). We can't get enough!!!!!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

i confess i too am addicted. also like Hilary-4 i am soooo addicted to this site don't have time to knit for reading all the good info on this site :roll:


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup, I have the same problem. Not only patterns, but for recipes also.



rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I see I have others that have the same problem I do. 
Feel like I have friends that understand my need to keep copying or saving patterns.Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Marcia MA (May 30, 2012)

I agree with laurelarts - pattern collector sounds way better! And I am definitely one of those!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have more patterns then I will ever have time to knit


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I call myself a "pattern collector", it makes me feel better to say it that way


Such a dignified way to state it! Me too!!!!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Understand completely!!!!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had to go and buy some more folders to put my patterns in I will never use them all not in my life time

susie cue


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning... Just "maybe" it would be less reading if the members that don't collect patterns to knit etc listed their names... LOL... Like I've said before it is 
socially aceptable .. and leans to the harmless adiction. 

And it is productive... I live this grop... Maggie


----------



## madamquiltprez (Aug 16, 2012)

I will stand on your side of the problem...if you don't tell! haha!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm guilty too. I have loads of books, patterns, downloads and magazines. No, I'm never going to knit them all and no I'm never going to use the stash up that I've got. In my mind I will but in reality I won't. Still it's better to be a patternaholic than an alcoholic. Don't have time to drink - too busy looking at my patterns and knitting.......


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I do the same thing. I spend more time planning than knitting!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

My frustration is when someone posts a beautiful project without the pattern source. I then have to keep going back to see if they finally posted where to find or purchase the pattern. The poster should know that most of us viewing this site will want the pattern information. Anyone else feel this way??? I always include all information when I post a finished project. Why waste valuable knitting time REreading posts.


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow!! What a hot topic! Now I will add my 2 cents. I too collect patterns and books. I have a shelf full of books and patterns and links saved all over my computer. My problem is that my yarn stash and my "pattern stash" never seem to coincide! That really great yarn that I have doesn't coordinate with any of the really great patterns I have, or the other way around. That means I just have to keep collecting!


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Almost all of us I bet.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Yup..count me in


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

You are NOT alone!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I realize this subject has gone on for at least 9 screens, but I felt compelled to join in and "fess up." I too am addicted, and love the company of all you other addicts


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank goodnesd i thought it was just me......


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> I realize this subject has gone on for at least 9 screens, but I felt compelled to join in and "fess up." I too am addicted, and love the company of all you other addicts


It will more than likely carry on for another 9 screens. Brilliant topic. LOL


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Guilty


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Guilty as charged, but I will never confess to my husband..... ;-)


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Guilty as charged, but I will never confess to my husband..... ;-)


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear you. i spend hours printing and looking for patterns. I am also from chicago suburb. we should have a swap

deenie


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Another pattern collector here. I also spend too much time shopping for discounted or buying with coupon supplies- yarns and notions. Is there help for all of us?


----------



## Sugarsunburst (Jul 14, 2011)

There is a website that I use which I think will be helpful for everyone. Its free knitting patterns to download. 
www.knittingpatterncentral.com


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Mismey LOL Very cute and funny.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, I have that problem too, along with an addiction for recipes.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

ME,ME,ME, WANT TO SWAP SOME?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

What, you mean having half a terabyte worth of patterns on my computer is a bad thing? :- )


----------



## Sugarsunburst (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahhh I download pattern then print it off and then delete download....otherwise hubby moans about all the downloads slowing the computer down or summat.....but so the printed copies down get wrecked it laminate it. It works for me.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

OMYGOSH, I am only on page 1 and I see there are 10 pages already.I am pattern and yarn "collector" too. Is there anyone on this forum who is not adicted to this great craft??? I have my doubts. Now, I must get off this computer, walk my dog and start knitting.

Bev


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

It's great seeing everyone's accomplishments and I'm learning something new all the time. Yes, KP is feeding my pattern addiction and I'm not willing to change my habit. Keeps my mind sharp and motivates me to finish what's on my needles. Pattern saving is part of my knitting experience and it's theraputic. There's so many free patterns and such yummy yarn available. So glad I joined this forum and can share with like-minded friends. Keep collecting. Never know when you'll need that particular pattern. Happy knitting!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I'm also a beginner at knitting so I'm also collecting needles. I have cookbooks stashed also (3 cupboards full)I have crocheted sense high school so have yarn horided. My daughter keeps telling me I need to go on that show that people horde stuff but when ever she asks me for something I have it. My neighbors daughters are in 4-H for crafting so when an item is needed I'm there to help.I also do cross stitch and other crafts. I should say I knew I was in trouble when I have more craft stuff in my back bedroom then when the new craft store opened.


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely a pattern-aholic. Always printing out one for future use. Have a notebook full of would like to do.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I am the same,I have Sooooo many project ahead,I don't think i will live that long....lol


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

i HAVE 15 TUBS OF YARN (all kinds, all colors) I have the minium of 5 sets of knitting and crotcheting needles. I have three of the Knock needles. I have a shelf in the book case full of patterns. Some I have used, some I just like to look at. 

WHAT? You think I am a horder? Where in the world did you get that idea?


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, I too have 2 big notebooks full, plus a smaller one, plus I'm still looking, printing out...wanting more...not to mention, which ones that I have planned to actually work on at some point during my lifetime.....so many patterns, yarns, needles etc....not enough time...glad to be here among friends.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I knew the time would come when I would have to confess. Not only do I "collect" yarn, but I have an equal stash of patterns, knitting books and knitting magazines that keeps on growing. Sometimes I spend hours organizing and reorganizing my knitting closet. I need a 12 step program---but first, I have to go on Ravelry. There's this cute little hat pattern......


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

when do we stop NEVER. happy knitting


----------



## jeanmullins (Jul 1, 2012)

I just started knitting again after about 30 years. Met a wonderful retired couple on a weekend trip when first married and she enticed me to start knitting Insisted on giving me knitting yarn and needles to showed me how to knit and purl and suggested that I knit while my husband was driving. I was hooked from the first. Made many items for about 20 years and have keep a lot of my patterns and supplies from my early knitting days. Started knitting again a few months ago for a new grandson and find myself with more patterns than I can knit if I live to be 110 years old. I now knit slower, easier patterns and designs, but am no doubt addicted to collecting patterns and yarn. I consider it a healthy addiction.


----------



## jeanmullins (Jul 1, 2012)

I just started knitting again after about 30 years. Met a wonderful retired couple on a weekend trip when first married and she enticed me to start knitting Insisted on giving me knitting yarn and needles to showed me how to knit and purl and suggested that I knit while my husband was driving. I was hooked from the first. Made many items for about 20 years and have keep a lot of my patterns and supplies from my early knitting days. Started knitting again a few months ago for a new grandson and find myself with more patterns than I can knit if I live to be 110 years old. I now knit slower, easier patterns and designs, but am no doubt addicted to collecting patterns and yarn. I consider it a healthy addiction.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh yeah. And I'm learning that just because you print it or download it doesn't mean you'll ever get around to knitting it!!!---especially if you continue to look, look, look. :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my biggest losses when my computer crashed last December was my pattern collection--several hundred!1 I still talk about it. LOL. 

I also sort my patterns by stitches because often it is the stitch pattern that I like.

But there is something so satisfying looking at designs and structures and fantasizing about making them. Better than obssessing over chocolate!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I had a lucky find today in a charity shop - six Knit today magazines for £1 each. They had more but I couldn't justify spending any more. They are beside me now, waiting to be pored over, looking for new patterns! I love patterns, they inspire me.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Just look at all of us with the same "problem" that we are willing to admit to having with no possible solution.....


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not a drinker, I don't smoke or gamble. I am not a clothes hound etc. But knitting patterns? New yarn? Guilty...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Me too. I just get carried away with all thats out there


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am addicted also and I print out the really cool ones for fear the website will shut down and I'll lose them. Just started with pinterset and I think you can pin them in there for safe keeping and share with others.


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Guilty! I need intervention!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugarsunburst said:


> There is a website that I use which I think will be helpful for everyone. Its free knitting patterns to download.
> www.knittingpatterncentral.com


Been there (again, and again, and again...), done that!!!!!  After I've checked out the patterns on Ravelry!!!!


----------



## Nanacin (Mar 9, 2012)

Absolutely!! And considering I used to have a yarn shop you can only imagine my existing pattern library. Still doesn't stop the craving! lOL


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a pattern-aholic , I am always on the look to find patterns to knit and crochet , wether I need them or not they are all sitting in my computer....


----------



## itextiles (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think I classify as pattern-aholic, but I do have that collection of things I would like to knit. At this point it's just one binder and a couple of books...... I put them in the binder because I always try to finish one project before I start the next.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I have enough patterns to knit until I am 200, and still I "collect" more.
I have enough yarn to knit until I am 100, and still I by more.
It gives me pleasure. Just enjoy.......it's a relatively harmless addiction.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I hear ya!! I am constantly 'looking' under the guise of needing one to use up my yarn stash. When I say stash, I am understating significantly. I could open a small store! Hoe=wever, when I do find a pattern, guess what!! I never seem to have enough or the right kind on hand and you guessed it, I buy more!!! How do I heal myself of this disease!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I hear ya!! I am constantly 'looking' under the guise of needing one to use up my yarn stash. When I say stash, I am understating significantly. I could open a small store! Hoe=wever, when I do find a pattern, guess what!! I never seem to have enough or the right kind on hand and you guessed it, I buy more!!! How do I heal myself of this disease!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, yes --- I understand. I am compelled to print them and file them and there is a pile here by the computer that needs organizing. This site it to blame for this. 
And I have knitted some of them and am most proud of my efforts. lol


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too, Me too, she also screamed. Love your name and avatar!! (this is for Mimsy)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh no NOT me??? *denial Camilla* lol

Actually I probably have more patterns than most with almost 2 years here..but I knit or crochet while I am here at my computer...
2 Birds 1 Stone? lol

Hey my motto is ..LOVE what you do and DO what you LOVE?
I do not see it as a problem.


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

oh yes, and I justify it by saying that I'm learning more about what all there is out there, but the possibilities are endless, so I'm just fooling myself!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I can relate--can't stop--love looking at them & collecting them. Carlyta


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking at the number of replys that you have, you don't seem to be by yourself. I too, collect patterns and have the yarn for some of them, but have never knitted the garment. Oh well, maybe one day!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yessiree. That is my hardest thing to do -- to find a suitable pattern and figure out the yarn and gauge to match the pattern requirement. I have a ton of yarn but usually not sufficient to work so I have to get my creative juices flowing on top of it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

After reading everybody's PATTERN ADDICTIONS I need to get off this site and clean up my stash. :lol:


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I am still here reading all your posts and loving it. I did take the dog for his walk so he is happy. One of my solutions to storing the huge amount of information (I am an information collector) is to put it on an external hard drive. Get a good one because they can also crash. Now all I have to do is back up that drive. I need to go to the next subject on KP and it is already 8:30 here.

Bev


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup! I can certainly relate, although I usually pattern-shop in spurts...because time really can get away from you...so many interesting patterns, so little time!! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Add me to the addicted group of pattern-aholics; oh, wait, I'm already a member!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I now have 4 binders of patterns, I have good intentions, but I know I will never make very many of them. I think we all have the same problem.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is Susie and I am a pattern-aholic. Sprial notebooks, binders, word documents, pdf files galore, too many downloads and bookmarks to count!! I've got it bad and I don't plan on stopping!! All are free! So my habit isn't harming anyone!


----------



## Trainer (Aug 14, 2012)

HI Ledra - I think we both have the same condition. I'm always looking for patterns, then looking again. The internet is tempting me constantly. I also buy yarn to make some of the patterns, then move onto the next one, only to find yarn later, and not know which pattern i bought it for. Trouble is there are not enough hours in the day. I also cross stitch, and bobbin lace make. I find that part of this incurable condition that we have means that I flit from one thing to another and very often have a dozen or so things on the go at the same time. I'm making a concerted effort at the moment to finish things off, before flitting on to the next thing that needs finishing.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my God, yes, yes, yes. I've more patterns than I'll ever be able to knit in several lifetimes. I've told my friends. The yarn stash is nice. But go for the patterns if I die.

God forbid if that should be in the near future. I'm still having to good a time.

Hugs to all.
Kathy


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

YEA me to, and I then need to find the yarn to make my favorites. Stash.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Trainer, you must know me. We do things very much alike. :thumbup: 

Kathy


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I just downloaded 3 more patterns.One was a shawl which I had the recommended yarn for. Matching the patterns with my yarn statch is my goal now,after falling in love with yarns that I had no patterns in mind yet..It's the chicken or egg story all over again.You know what comes first,the pattern or the yarn.Lots of patterns and yarns but 
projects.UGH!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Who can resist downloading a beautiful free pattern, even if you already have hundreds more!


----------



## PattiC (Sep 16, 2011)

I admit it I fall in that category too. And I am not ashamed of it! Lol


----------



## PattiC (Sep 16, 2011)

I admit it I fall in that category too. And I am not ashamed of it! Lol


----------



## donamead (Jan 20, 2012)

I am addicted, then I print them off and put them a 3 ring binder under different topics, but I haven't been knitting at all lately and need to be making a few gifts. Too busy with summer stuff. Good luck breaking the habit. I haven't.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes. And then I spend a lot of time categorizing and filing the patterns. And then trying to find the one pattern that I think I have mislaid... Sure do like new patterns and ideas! pj stitches!


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Who me, NEVER, definitely not.!!!


----------



## Vixalin (Aug 2, 2012)

my name is vixalin and I am a Pattern-aholic. I have been knitting for about 50 years and crocheting for more than that.
I have a vast collecting of knitting mags and books and then there are the 2- 3" binders full of crochet patterns man with several patterns per sleeve and 3-3" binders of knit patterns.
discovering a few years ago that I could save the patterns to my pc and then burn them to disks I could save even more patterns I am now buried in several 50cd spindles worth of patterns and finally now have a 2 gig external drive. 

Good thing this addiction doesn't effect my liver or brain. I do however have a really advanced case of carpel tunnel that my Dr. assures me is from knitting so maybe all addictions take a tole on the body no matter what they are.

I could never make all of these patterns but I enjoy looking at them and actually over the years I have made a pretty good number of them as well as shared the patterns with many others. 

I also am a self taught artist (paint/sketch) and that also has it many many books, videos and tons of pictures lol.

maybe I need hoarders anonymous lol


----------



## ZaaZaa3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a friend who was a yarn-aholic.When she died, there was a full sized trailer on the property that was full from floor to ceiling in each room. So, collecting patterns, is not big deal. it is part of the fun.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Every so often I go through a spell of this. I do get over it and back to knitting. ;-)


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I have books full (from the internet patterns suggested by this great site), patterns that I have bought over the years in a file (plus my grandmother's patterns, my mother's patterns) and that is alot. I am 78 years old so you can imagine how many patterns that is. I love to take them and look at them and think that I have to live another 50 years to do all that I want. I am glad that I am not the only one - great to have company.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

yep me too there is so many lovely patterns out there & i keep thinking i will never find them again so i will keep them.


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

OH, finally!!! I thought I was the only one to do this. Thank you for 'coming out'!! LOL
I have an old computer tower full of patterns. My new computer has a quite large memory but now I don't worry about filling it up.

I download a bunch, then transfer them to cd/dvd. I have about 6 now...so I can go back and pick out whatever I want. I keep the different types of patterns in specific folders, download to the cd/dvd, then label the cd/dvd...sweater/cardis...shawls...etc.

This might help you keep them safe and ready to use without loading up your computer.

Don't we just love Knitting Paradise?!?!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep, that's me! I use the excuse that "someone" else(?) might like the pattern and I can graciously give them a copy. Of course, I don't know who that someone else might be! Oh well, I do enjoy finding the patterns, and, of course, enjoy KP!
Donna K


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> There will be no help for your addiction on this site - just enablers!!


I love this reply! And add an Amen to that.

Best Chuckle of the Day award winner in my books. lol


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, yeah, Rozzi80. Ssssuuurrrrrrre. Uh-huh.


Colorado knits said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> ...


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


You are not alone! I think it is a simptom of the addiction of knitting/crocheting/ weaving, etc.
I think everyone here has it. Those that don't are either lying to themselves or just odd. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I confess, I now set a timer to 20 minutes for KP and 30 minutes for knitting pattern review time ... for a maximum of 3-4 times a week. Otherwise, I'd get nothing else done!


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

I'm one of the worst.I print every pattern I see & I'm running out of space as where I can put them.I always need more ink & paper.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a collector. There are not enough days left in my life to knit all the things I want to knit. And I keep on collecting.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

magsm said:


> same here and I also have as many recipes I will never get around to cooking


Same here and I don't even like to cook!!  But I sure collect patterns, I have enough for several lifetimes and the yarn to go with it. But of course when I do start a new pattern it takes yarn I don't have so have to buy more!!! :lol:


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yikes! I just had a scary thought ... where will my beloved patterns end up after I leave this world behind? Does anyone know if a Knitting Museum that would accept them. I'd hate to think they might end up in the recycling bin.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Yikes! I just had a scary thought ... where will my beloved patterns end up after I leave this world behind? Does anyone know if a Knitting Museum that would accept them. I'd hate to think they might end up in the recycling bin.


LOL!!!


----------



## Mary Dultmeier (Jun 21, 2012)

I am forever getting patterns off the internet. 
Seem to look for sock ,scarf, hat & mittens...Will have to live to be a hundred before I use up all the yarn & patterns : 
Mary Dultmeier
Topeka,KS


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have the same addiction. I'm so bad, I have a big bookcase full of patterns (in my grandkid's toy room - who has room for toys? , on my husband's computer, my computer, flash drive, & my husband's back up drive he keeps in the safe (In case of fire)!! Now that's a sickness. That's why he calls me Pattern Piggie. Now if I could just get organized enough to find a specific pattern . . . That's a job for retirement.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Harmless addiction, absolutely. It is a wonderful addiction. I do not feel guilty. I can't live long enough to knit all my yarn and use all my patterns, but I enjoy the process of organizing them so I can think about what I might make and if I don't use them all, there is no crime in that. I always have 2-3 projects going, so I do make progress and I always finish what I start--well, except for one or two times. I can't think of anything worse than finishing a project, and not having the yarn and some pattern options available to consider starting next. That would send me into a deep depression and I really would need mental health intervention!!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have four 3 ring binders, one for scarves and shawls, one for sweaters, one for hats, and one for household items like afghans and washcloths. As I gather more, I put them in my knitting closet and when I have time, I put them into the appropriate binders. I have magazine and book files for my collection of those things. I actually have decided I need to use the patterns and books I now have and not buy any more. We shall see how long that lasts!


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

oh yes, and I justify it by saying that I'm learning more about what all there is out there, but the possibilities are endless, so I'm just fooling myself!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Hi Ledra. My name is Lynn and I am a pattern-aholic.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I keep my patterns in rubbermaid file boxes but I think I will change binders.....I love that idea


----------



## Zie (Feb 6, 2011)

Guilty...and now I'm teaching a friend how to download and save patterns into categories so she can have as many as I. Talk about an enabler. Is there no hope...this is the only place I'll admit this to...is this a 12 step program? Boy am I glad DH doesn't know about KP. Happy searching & downloading.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I have binders in every room and still look for more patterns. Yes, I'd say I'm addicted. But just look at all the things we can make whenever we want. Yup, an addict!!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

absolutely


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, me, too!!! I have binders full, works in progress and dreams of making so many of these new patterns!!!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry, would have answered sooner but I had to dig through the copies of patterns on my desk to find my keyboard, oh sorry, I just remembered a web site for patterns I have to check out. I'll get back to you. OK?


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I have four 3 ring binders, one for scarves and shawls, one for sweaters, one for hats, and one for household items like afghans and washcloths. As I gather more, I put them in my knitting closet and when I have time, I put them into the appropriate binders. I have magazine and book files for my collection of those things. I actually have decided I need to use the patterns and books I now have and not buy any more. We shall see how long that lasts!


I hear you! As long as there are sales, coupons, and some spare change, I'm afraid no amount of organization will deliver me!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I too am an addict. Ravelry has become my enabler. It is so easy to search hundreds of patterns and just as easy to "clcik" the buy button. Stored digitally it takes up no room. Ravelry has opened the door to indie designers world-wide.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, Hilary,
What a beautiful cat !!! Is he/she yours?
I love cats and am in the process of knitting a cat cushion that I got the pattern for thru' this site.
Cheers,
annagemma


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been on pattern search burn-out these past few weeks myself. LOL. I can relate. Maybe it's the anticipation of the upcoming holidays, we want to do something unique that will be cherished as well, but are limited by what we have available to us. I love to come up with my own projects using ideas I get from my pattern books and magazines. I know it's an original and I have fun creating something I know will be appreciated for a long time to come. Hope this helps some...


----------



## Mary Dultmeier (Jun 21, 2012)

I am to the point when I go on a trip I don't worry what to wear...What am I going to take to work on & how many projects.
Mary Dultmeier


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I cannot tell a lie, it is I.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm old, I'm blind, but just describe the pattern to me and I have to have it! <laugh>


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, me to ! But where are they when you are trying to match up yarn and needles to them....oh dear! Do I have a problem?


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

DO NOT... I REPEAT... DO NOT... Join Pinterest... I have spent the last 3 weeks on it... til the wee hours of the morning. I get to save my websites of interest & explore all the sites others have discovered!

I need to start knitting again instead.. actually.. sewing all my bears together!


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

yes! i spent saturday reorganizing my 'crap wall' as my husband calls it, abcause that is what i did all last week. Now i can't even find the ones i used over and over. I guess that means it is time for a pattern break. Reorganization is NOT all it is cracked up to be.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


So glad I'm not alone. Everyday I'm adding more and more. I have NO HOPE what-so-ever of ever doing even a small fraction of what I have saved. And......when I go to find a certain pattern that I know I have saved somewhere? do you think I can find it???? Not a chance!!


----------



## tinka52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Gee-I thought I was the only one who obsessed about patterns. My husband told me that was why I needed a new printer so soon cuz I copy to many patterns. I call it my retirement...If I live to 200 I would never ever get them all made or atleast tried...


----------



## knitter.1943 (Jun 13, 2012)

What a wonderful addiction. I'm also addicted to KP. What a wonderful site.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Absolutely-- thank goodness for the computer-- I save all my patterns in a file on my HD, so I only have three shelves of books and binders in the house!!


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

Guilty! But it's so much fun.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes! My DH is ready to send me to the nuthouse between yarn patterns and recipes.


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

I have to raise my hand in sister-hood!

or wave my handful of downloaded and printed patterns...



rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

Just 3 shelves?!... get busy you!!!



joand said:


> Absolutely-- thank goodness for the computer-- I save all my patterns in a file on my HD, so I only have three shelves of books and binders in the house!!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I do not think that is a problem. My favorite thing is cruising the net looking for something new and different.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


About two years ago i gave away a knitting machine to a charity shop, plus every pattern and part that went with it. 
I was horrified when i discovered that i had given away all my hand kntting patterns as well.some one was very lucky if they bought the patterns, there were hundreds there. 
so , like you I am trying to replenish, but it is costing me a fortune. 
Never mind, at least the charity gained.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Sure thing. I I leap upon magzines downloads with cries of joy, especially if they are bears or other toys. I willl never make them all if I live to be a hundred,


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Yes I have 5 big boxes of patterns but still keep looking for "that something different" pattern. Now my grandchildren are growing up so fast I will NEVER get round to using all the patterns.


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been on the site for awhile but never intoduced myself. My name is Pam and I am also what you would probably call a pattern-aholic. I have two book shelves that are almost full of patterns. I have made myself get rid of yarn and patterns every so often or we would be covered up with my addiction. I am also to this site!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

could we help you regain some of your patterns?


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I am even worse. I see the pattern and then put it in a bag with the materials and my plan to project. I now have so many bags that it takes me a while to get to it but when I am ready I have it ready to go. You must always look for patterns because some that you never thought about will come along. It is all fun.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


17 pages of replies and counting, I guess that answers your question. Welcome to the sisterhood.


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

So far I haven't tried to regain them but I can probably find them at some site on the net. But thank you so much for asking and I will definately ask for help from all the wonderful people on KP if I need them!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

I resemble that remark!!


----------



## kitteNZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Pattern-aholic - Oh yes. I have to be otherwise what's the point of having a huge yarn stash. They are parallel addictions.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Count me in too. I must have about 60 binders of patterns, knitting, sewing and quilting, mostly quilting, but the knitting patterns are quickly catching up LOL, also have a flash stick that must have about 1000 patterns on by now too. I wounder if God will let us bring our knitting when we leave here, that is the only way I will ever catch up LOL


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


  Wow! Do I ever!
I collect patterns, hundreds of them... most, way beyond
my knitting ability... for the day, just in case, I can follow the patterns. I have 4 huge bins full of yarn, to knit these
patterns with... I know I'm obsessive/compulsive, but at least I'm not harming anyone (except our checking account, lol)...


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm guilty too. I have so many binders full I have to alphabetize them so I can find a pattern. They are sort of alphabetized --hats, sweaters, toys etc. I am always seeing something new that I would like to try.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mary Dultmeier, we must be twins! I do the same thing. My sister takes me to Las Vegas, NV every year, and what is the most important decision?lol---which projects I want to knit while I am there. Gambling does not interest me, but the trip is free; I can be with my sister and knit whenever and wherever I want! What fun.
Donna K


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

Bumble said:


> I'm old, I'm blind, but just describe the pattern to me and I have to have it! <laugh>


And here I thought that if I'd just close my eyes it would stop!


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

Gram9 said:


> So far I haven't tried to regain them but I can probably find them at some site on the net. But thank you so much for asking and I will definately ask for help from all the wonderful people on KP if I need them!


We need each other, don't we?!


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Ledra, it looks like your confession has spurred many of us to "fess up"!! I see there are 17 (wow!!) pages of replys back to you! I will spend time now reading everyone's threads, instead of looking for patterns!! Haha..yes, I'm in the same club as everyone else! I sat yesterday for two hours, going thru my fat binder, reading which patterns I want to start...I just raced thru making the bed, dishes & laundry, so I can go online and "pattern search" for a while!! Fun!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Uh NO and that's my story.
And I just added the Peapod sweater yesterday... just in case I needed a vegetable.
LOL

Linda


----------



## Happy Dancer (Jul 4, 2012)

But isn't it so much fun!! I have magazines, books, binders with loose patterns, and I even helped clean out a knitter's craft room and took home all her patterns.......


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a solution that SHOULD make your partner at home happier...if they are in charge of computer maintenance. Download 7zip...either 32- or 64-bit. They should know.

Anyway, either Winzip or 7zip will compress the whole or folder collection(s) that you have. All you have to do is temporarily open the different zipped files and look through them (later). It saves room on a NTFS (windows) drive format. Yes, you will more than likely have printouts...but you will not drag C: drive down. Take this advice from someone who builds and is enjoying typing this advice from one of her 'builds'.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hah Hah, look how many there are of us, that's why we all belong on here, one big happy family!! Bring it on!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Pam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I too am a pateern-a-holic.

A needle-a-holic.

Yarn-a-holic.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I hear ya! I too am a pattern-aholic!


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

I just hope there is a Knitting Paradise in Heaven! LOL


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, my name is Roe and I am a pattern-aholic. Admitting to this DOES NOT mean I am seeking help. I'm just saying


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

me too!


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im the same way, so Im a pattern aholcic too!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am addicted


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I have had to buy 2 extra cartridges of ink this month for my printer as I have printed tons of patterns. I will never live long enough to do them all. They are all so tempting I must admit I am a Patternholic.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


yep


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I am right beside all the pattern-aholics and yarnaholics. I currently have more pattrns for more things than I can count. 

As addictions go, the pattern one is a gate drug. It leads to more yarn buying. ;-)


----------



## vak70 (Jul 30, 2012)

And I'm sorry to say, there's no known cure either; so, the drug companies can't make no profit off this addiction, for a change. Yeah! :-D


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

haha Aren't we supposed to be? Love the comments being made. I'm going to continue to gather patterns, too!!!!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh you bet. I have binders of them! Some for my daughters, maybe. Some I just have to make for me but there are many more than I can probably finish in my life time, some baby (if my oldest daughter ever gets pregnant and actually makes me a grandma LOL) etc. etc. etc. It interesting how I can have so much yarn stashed and so many patterns and yet I still don't seem to have just the right pattern for the right yarn LOL I do put lots of patterns and yarn together very successfully, don't get me wrong but one can NEVER have too many options! I am in pattern gathering mode at the present because it is much easier to find room for a pattern than another batch of yarn!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


We have seen pictures you have psoted of some of what happens when you do knit. all that pattern peeking evedently stimulates your creative juices with amazing excellent original results! Keep it up. Joan 8060


----------



## barbarairene (Dec 1, 2011)

My name is Barbara and I am a pattern - aholic. I feel better now.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I too have an addiction for knit patterns and spend hours searching for patterns knit from the neck down because I hate to stitch seams. I have trouble finding sweater patterns for little boys. I love knitting and giving to charity or friends for little ones. I'm glad to know that I am not alone but our addiction is cheap if we search the web. Happy Knitting!!


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

mimsey said:


> And me ... and me ... screeches she, jumping up and down waving both arms wildly.


Me Too!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i think we all get a kick out of collecting different things and why not knitting patterns


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so glad I have all this company in my addiction! :0


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Me too! I have soooooo many patterns. But I rarely buy them. 
I know I can never knit all of them. I think of it as just like any other collection. Mine happen to all be electronic so no clutter!


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I am one, too. Plus! I have to buy a ton of yarn to make all these beautiful patterns. I probably have enough for my next two generations, or more. Lol
We are packing to move, and I keep packing yarn and patterns and crafts and sewing...decided I am a hoarder of these things. Lol. Not really, but can sure see how easy it would be to become one.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome to the club. If I would knit one item from every book/magazine I would never die. But I sure would have a lot kintting to give away. Keep it up.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I always thought you could have only one real addiction............. Hi my name is hazeljay50, I am a yarnaholic. BUT I now realise after reading the posts, whilst gazing guiltily at 13+ ring binder folders, chocoblock full patterns (all neatly labelled in and alphabitical order), everything from dolls clothes (my favourite), childrens clothes, toys and misc', aran knits, baby knits, toddlers knits,toddlers aran, gloves (fingerless and full fingers), mittens, slippers and socks etc etc. I would need to live at least another 100yrs to get through them all, but I still have a need to get more, especially when I see another perfect pattern. I find it so hard to resist, the urge is strong. So here goes.......... I admit it,,,,,Hi I'm hazeljay50, I am a yarnapatternholic.
Oh dear me.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Hazel~well, you are on the right path to wellness, since you admitted your addiction!! haha!! Wow, you have a lot of binders! I thought my ONE binder was a lot; heck, I'm just beginning!! PS~I like your photo/avatar; I'd love to visit London one day.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I have just remembered. I also have patterns on DVDs purchased from EBAY. I think one of them boasts as having 1,000 patterns on it.
Again ............ oh dear dear me.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

My name is Sandy :lol:


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Hi Hazel~well, you are on the right path to wellness, since you admitted your addiction!! haha!! Wow, you have a lot of binders! I thought my ONE binder was a lot; heck, I'm just beginning!! PS~I like your photo/avatar; I'd love to visit London one day.


Hi Diana 
I found the Avatar on a knitting site and just copied it. London's a great place (especially when it's not raining), and our country side is gorgous, very very green and lush (not surprising with all the rain we have). It's now early morning here, about 1.26am. Not usually up this late, but we are flying off to Greece in a few hours time and will be leaving for the airport in about an hour. So very very excited at the moment. I hope they let me take my knitting on the plane (last time they wouldn't let me take my needles through).
Also, be careful, you may only have one binder now, but once you start the slippery slope, that one ring binder will turn into several before you know what's hit you. But it also great fun .
Take care and happy knitting 
HAzel jay50


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I too have a pattern addiction but mine extends t0 cardmaking books and quilling books plus when I see some new stickers in my local Chickenfeed store I have to have them.


----------



## mcoar (Apr 27, 2012)

I am addicted to patterns, I save them to my computer. It is shameful! But the good thing is that they don't cost me any money, so when I feel the need to go buy more yarn....I distract myself with looking for new patterns. I have to admit that I did buy some Homespun and Jiffy today, but they were more than 50% off at Walmart, couldn't help myself. The good news is that there were only 2 Homespuns and only 3 of the Jiffy, so I figure I got out of there easy. I will admit that I did check the regular isles to make sure there were no red tags there...fortunately there weren't!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Most definitely! And being able to print free patterns off the Internet just fuels the addiction!!

Karen N.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry there is no help on this site. rlmayknit


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh, YES! Me, too!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

YEP!!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I have my binders separated by, scarves, hats, baby, toys, shawls ...... I am truely a pattern-aholic


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Are you kidding..what a question to ask..Ive been 2 yours and in a 12 step program for 6 months now and still..a closet pattern collector...and have 6 binders filled with patterns..one for me, one for my grand daughter, one for my grand son, one for hats, mittens, scarfs and a like, one for afgahns, and last but not least toys..mostly gypsycreams bears, dogs and bunnies...


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I simply cannot stop downloading patterns!! I feel it is a real sickness. The saddest thing is that I cannot knit very much right now as I have a torn rotator cuff and knitting really makes it hurt. Oh, well~~~


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm guilty!!!


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

of course, I really DO plan to create projects with all the patterns I "collect".... And I am prepared with a necessary stash. After all, who needs to go out into a burning heatwave or a driving snowstorm to begin. One never knows! We must always be prepared


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

me , too.... when i need to take a break from the hands-on of the needles and hooks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Must admit I am guilty as well. Well at least I am in good company. :lol: :lol:


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

me , too.... when i need to take a break from the hands-on of the needles and hooks


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 3 ring binders full when one gets full just go buy another and fill it. Holy cow will never get them all made but that's ok, just in case I might need something more. Love this forum.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And this is a problem why?


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

My nane is Nancy and I too am addicted. I spent 4 hours going through patterns and trying to get rid of some.. Hid them in my hope chest. Fooled DH


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Yep sad but true. I haunt the newsagent for knitting magazines from England, Europe, America and of course Australia. I visit department and craft stores, yarn shops and the internet. I just love collecting patterns and have been doing so for many decades. What will become of my collection why I die? My kids will just probably dump the lot in a rubbish bin and wonder what on earth I was thinking.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, my, I search and search looking for that choice thing that I would love to make one day out of red, no, maybe black. I also need a blue sweater, but then I have to have patterns for the new babies and the great grandchildren. It just goes on and on! I think we are all in about the same boat. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Since I spend so much time searching for patterns to post here, I guess I can't deny being a Pattern-aholic.

I think it's worse; I think I'm a Pattern Whisperer!


----------



## God's Broad (Jul 2, 2012)

;-)


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm with you . I have so many hat patterns, it is not even funny .


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> Since I spend so much time searching for patterns to post here, I guess I can't deny being a Pattern-aholic.
> 
> I think it's worse; I think I'm a Pattern Whisperer!


I consider you an enabler of the rest of us (and SUCH a good one!).


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yes, as well as being a yarnaholic. We all are floating in the same boat. yahoo!!! Great company!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope you get better soon and back to your knitting. LOL Ruth


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

My name is Joanne and I am also a pattern-aholic. I have binders of knitting patterns---nearly arranged by categories: Men's, women's, kid's, accessories, home decor, animals. However, I have probably knit less than 2% of them! It's nice to know that others are much the same as I.



rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

I to am a pattern-aholic. I'm sure there is no recovery type books or programs for those of us that have admitted to our addiction. LOL, I have several binders also.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I had to go out and buy another ink cartridge because of all the patterns I have printed off.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I too am a pattern aholic. I have usb sticks with them on, on the laptop and a cupboard half full of them.
I'll sort them out one day!!!! ha hah


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> I had to go out and buy another ink cartridge because of all the patterns I have printed off.


Y'all might consider a laser jet printer. 3-5 cartridges a year (depending on pages printed).

Look for refurbished laser jet (especially HP) printers at your local IT store. Don't know non-US stores...but I'm sure there are some overseas.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah...unh-hunh, oh yeah....to quote GD!

Every time I decide to learn something new, i go hog-wild collecting every scrap of info, patterns, materials, etc before I even learn to do it....and if i find I can do it, and love it, watch out!!!


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> I had to go out and buy another ink cartridge because of all the patterns I have printed off.


I don't even want to think about what I've spent in ink and paper the last 15 years.....nor do I want DH to do so!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I had to go buy another expandable file last week at Walmart to keep all my patterns in. So I have two 3-ring binders full, and two very large expandable files to hold all my thousands of patterns!!!!  That's not to mention all the computer files I have with patterns. My pattern addiction is almost as bad as my yarn addiction...oh, but it's so fun collecting!!! ;-)


----------



## Patmary (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, I'm just as bad. Got a lever arch file bursting at the seams. Some of them were even my mother's and she's 93. Lent one to a friend recently when she said she couldn't buy a suitable 4 ply baby pattern anywhere. And I'm still collecting 
:roll:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Put me in your pattern alholic basket as I am also quilty!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

itextiles said:


> I don't think I classify as pattern-aholic, but I do have that collection of things I would like to knit. At this point it's just one binder and a couple of books...... I put them in the binder because I always try to finish one project before I start the next.


This one's not normal, girls. It is our bounden duty to drag her down to our level.

Are you up for the challenge?


----------



## knitwitch (Dec 1, 2011)

does hoarding patterns count? If I knit every pattern I have now it would take 1 and a half lifetimes of constant knitting to say nothing of the amount of yarn. I could be an entire yarn economy if I decided to just knit until I had worked each pattern.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> I am one, too. Plus! I have to buy a ton of yarn to make all these beautiful patterns. I probably have enough for my next two generations, or more. Lol
> We are packing to move, and I keep packing yarn and patterns and crafts and sewing...decided I am a hoarder of these things. Lol. Not really, but can sure see how easy it would be to become one.


LOL - good luck with your move and we're all waiting to see a pic of your knew craft room where you can display your fabulous-sounding stash!


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I forgot about all the recipes. I collect those left and right , too and I don't even like to cook!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

tucker said:


> I forgot about all the recipes. I collect those left and right , too and I don't even like to cook!


Uh-Oh....you just mentioned my other 'secret'. Aren't recipes wonderful ... happen to have a stack pulled from some magazines sitting beside me at the computer right this moment. lol


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Thinking about my vices the other is "0rganizing" I buy every magazine that has anything to do with organizing. Am I organized? Not so much....maybe if I'd quit all the collecting I'd get something done.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


I switch back and forth, first I'm a pattern-aholic, then a knit-aholic and back. lol


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

ME too. Have a couple of binders stuffed and I just bought a third. Maybe keeping them on the computer is a better way (less space obviously); however, I guess I'm just old school and like to flip through the patterns to see what I have.


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

Same here! I have 4 loose leaf binders full with more waiting to be put in one plus all the knitting books and magazines I have acquired through the years.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

For Jay50 - I am going to London in May and I will of course check out the knitting shops for patterns and yarn. My husband will remind me that we only have one bag per person on the flight I'm sure.


----------



## grams743 (Jul 25, 2011)

Me too, I love looking at the new patterns that are out!!!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Terrible problem of mine. I am the same with fabric. I try to keep them in notebooks under similar such as: scarves, blankets, sweaters, baby, etc.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


I have so many patterns I an running out of places to put them and now save them on my computer as well


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

ginawggw said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> ...


I am finally getting an outside hard drive to save the patterns and directions downloaded. Finally!

Karen N.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> tucker said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot about all the recipes. I collect those left and right , too and I don't even like to cook!
> ...


Now you've cut me to the quick.  :lol: 
I have 3 shelves of cookbooks and a full file drawer of recipes;
I have a 2-drawer file cabinet and 3 shelves of patterns/books.
I'll not use them all ever. My pc is full of both as well. OH MY ---
is there any hope for me?? :roll: :lol:


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> > tucker said:
> ...


COOKBOOK TIP:

I put only the recipes I have made in a notebook to reduce clutter. All recipes I have not made go in other notebooks not usually kept in the kitchen like the ones I have made.

Actually, I do the same with my patterns. Once I make a pattern it goes it a separate notebook with only patterns I have made. This makes it very easy to find them.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Zie said:


> Guilty...and now I'm teaching a friend how to download and save patterns into categories so she can have as many as I. Talk about an enabler. Is there no hope...this is the only place I'll admit this to...is this a 12 step program? Boy am I glad DH doesn't know about KP. Happy searching & downloading.


LOL! I do believe the entire KP group are enablers. Isn't it wonderful. I just love you all.

Hugs
Kathy


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

awpacky said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Knitwitch51 said:
> ...


Excellent "TIP". Keep them separated.
LOL! I spend so much time KPing (here) and frogging some days my actual work complete file would be very easy to work with.

Its the future ... that's a disaster. Perhaps I should shred it all. Donate it to kids paper dumpster ( $$$ ) and start over.

????


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

A usb stick just for knitting patterns! What a good idea! Thank you! (I'll have to buy a colorful one so I don't mix it up with work info....) 


pansywhite said:


> I too am a pattern aholic. I have usb sticks with them on, on the laptop and a cupboard half full of them.
> I'll sort them out one day!!!! ha hah


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Oh Yes, I have many folders with patterns I have printed off but when I want to knit something do I go to the folders? No. I look for more patterns. Oh well, if this is my only vice and I am not spending more money than I have then who is it hurting...I am a happy Pattern-aholic.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I must confess. We crafters seem to have anumber of addictions, and we all seem to enjoy the addictions. Happy knitting.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> I must confess. We crafters seem to have anumber of addictions, and we all seem to enjoy the addictions. Happy knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I can relate to that one too.


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

I can relate with this,,,,,,,,,,,have more bookmarked, printed and more mags than I'll ever use! My antique trunk can't hold another magazine now, had to resort to using green bags to hold pattern magazines! As for stash in yarn, I bought two totes to fill up! Hubby told me, "no more yarn!" Like that will ever happen!


----------



## Evie1042 (Mar 15, 2012)

Right there with you. My 10 x 10 yarn and pattern room is not letting me enter with anymore patterns. :-o


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no help for your addiction on this site - just enablers!!
> ...


so true about the enablers, but have met(in person) a nice KPer. Have learned to knit and read, so least I can get my work on my christmas presents done


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Guilty! AND after finding all of these fabulous patterns I spend way too much time categorizing them and then re-categorizing to make it easier to go back and find a shawl or and afghan or a cowl. I've got so many now I'd probably need counseling by the time I actually decided what to make next!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

MsMac said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> ...


Me, too!!!!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


ugh, ugh, no not me, never, ugh, ugh! :mrgreen: And I have some ocean front property in Arizona just for you :mrgreen: , :twisted:
Well, just maybe about a "couple" MB of patterns on my puter, a shelf of patterns and books in my bookcase..............not much at all if I live to be 200. :lol:


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

YorkieMama said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: you got me laughing there!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

cherylann4557 said:


> I too am a Pattern-aholic...I have not even LEARNED yet how to knit and I have probably spent 8 to 10 hrs in the past 3 days just looking and getting patterns!! i had to put all my crocheting patterns on a memory stick to make room on my pc for all the new knitting ones!! I really didnt have to do that as I have plenty of room on my pc but I need to know I can save millions more....a true sickness I say.....lolol


Save your memory stick. Put them on a CD. UNLIMITED POSSIBILITIES to saving patterns. SAVE ON ! ! ! I do too.


----------



## jbw1974 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes! I know what you mean!


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip CaroleJS.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

LRB1988 said:


> Thanks for the great tip CaroleJS.


If you have microsoft word, you can have your list of patterns that are on your CD showing on your computer screen. Press Ctrl and Alt at the same time and also at the same time press Print Scrn key. Then open Microsoft word and right click your mouse button and 'paste'. You can then use Format and Crop to show only what the file names are on your CD. You can print this and put with your CD so you know what files are on it. Works great.


----------



## Shelly08 (Jul 4, 2011)

I, too have the three ring binder!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Patterns I want to make in the "foreseeable near future" I put in a notebook binder. But, then with surfing the web, well I am sure others have the same PROBLEM. I find something else that becomes at the TOP of my list. OH well. I try. LOL


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

Me too and I'm just starting my first project and I have more waiting to get done before christmas. I keep looking for beginner patterns and finding more and more I can do. I'll have to quit work to do them all, but then no money for yarn, what a dilemma.


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

Me too and I'm just starting my first project and I have more waiting to get done before christmas. I keep looking for beginner patterns and finding more and more I can do. I'll have to quit work to do them all, but then no money for yarn, what a dilemma.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Since I'm a rookie, I'm just starting on this subject. But I have a lot to learn


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it be nice to hit the lottery, quit your job, and spend all your $$$ on yarn? Dream on!


mslittlebear said:


> Me too and I'm just starting my first project and I have more waiting to get done before christmas. I keep looking for beginner patterns and finding more and more I can do. I'll have to quit work to do them all, but then no money for yarn, what a dilemma.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

mslittlebear said:


> Me too and I'm just starting my first project and I have more waiting to get done before christmas. I keep looking for beginner patterns and finding more and more I can do. I'll have to quit work to do them all, but then no money for yarn, what a dilemma.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


I "collect" patterns!! Have a particular interest in vintage patterns - pre 1960, which I mainly get in charity shops & therefore don't spend a lot on these but, I also cannot stop buying very glossy, expensive & complicated knitting books & patterns e.g Rowan & Vogue. As soon as I get them & sit down & study them, I realise they are way beyond my modest capabilities but I just can't stop myself. I look at them but know if I live to be a hundred, they will never get done!! I have drawers full, much to my husband's annoyance & have wasted SO much money on these.

However, many people collect things that have no purpose, so I guess I'm just a collector of knitting patterns!! You are certainly not alone.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

yes! mean to turn the light off in 15 minutes and have actually stayed awake to 4 am looking


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Portia said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> ...


Oh, you should not think they are beyond your capabilities. I do NOT look over a pattern first. I make sure I have what I need to do the pattern and then "DIVE IN" and if I find something I do not know how to do, look it up and do it. So, go for it. I had NEVER knit a sock in my life. My first pair of all things was TOE SOCKS. My daughter loves them.

Be BRAVE, worst that can happen is you "frog" it. GO FOR IT


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> "Hi my name is Ledra and I am a pattern-aholic."
> 
> I have spent more time in the last few weeks looking for new patterns to knit than I have actually knitting!
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem?


Ummmmm.......... how is this a problem? :-D


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, you should not think they are beyond your capabilities. I do NOT look over a pattern first. I make sure I have what I need to do the pattern and then "DIVE IN" and if I find something I do not know how to do, look it up and do it. So, go for it. I had NEVER knit a sock in my life. My first pair of all things was TOE SOCKS. My daughter loves them. 

Be BRAVE, worst that can happen is you "frog" it. GO FOR IT
Carole


Carole, I generally agree with you except I think you should think beyond your capabilities so that you do push yourself to do more complicated, difficult patterns. How else will you improve your skills.

But I certainly agree the worst is that you will "frog it" and start over. Maybe one or twice, thrice? But when you accomplished the task its well worth it.

Go for broke! And it enjoy!

Kathy


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Colorado...........Hmmmm? :roll:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Oh, you should not think they are beyond your capabilities. I do NOT look over a pattern first. I make sure I have what I need to do the pattern and then "DIVE IN" and if I find something I do not know how to do, look it up and do it. So, go for it. I had NEVER knit a sock in my life. My first pair of all things was TOE SOCKS. My daughter loves them.
> 
> Be BRAVE, worst that can happen is you "frog" it. GO FOR IT
> Carole
> ...


Kathy, I think you miss read my first sentence. I agree with you completely.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

You are in excellent company, my dear!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've just spent 4 hours on here or looking at patterns when I really should be making christmas gifts. Too many patterns and not enough time.


----------

